# Toys I never knew I needed



## DaveMc (May 3, 2022)

My first shop was the galley table of our 28 foot sailboat. I figured out how to laminate brass shim stock to art paper, linen 
and mat board for a model of the Harbour Ferries I was driving. Later on I had access to a real shop and made some aluminum
forms and cutters. The laminate was easy to cut and glue into just about any shape. The ferries have no bulkheads so it was tough
to get the shape right before the aluminum forms, which were my first serious attempt to make anything out of metal. With the metal core and
acrylic on linen the finished model is similar to a three dimensional painting. Music wire runs through the details like tiny rebar.
Windows are Mylar, guaranteed not to yellow for a more than a hundred years. There are sixteen of them out there


----------



## 140mower (May 3, 2022)

DaveMc said:


> My first shop was the galley table of our 28 foot sailboat. I figured out how to laminate brass shim stock to art paper, linen
> and mat board for a model of the Harbour Ferries I was driving. Later on I had access to a real shop and made some aluminum
> forms and cutters. The laminate was easy to cut and glue into just about any shape. The ferries have no bulkheads so it was tough
> to get the shape right before the aluminum forms, which were my first serious attempt to make anything out of metal. With the metal core and
> ...


Very nice work, beyond that, I am speechless.  Very nice.


----------



## YotaBota (May 3, 2022)

Beautiful models.
Is that the "Pangea" that is/was tied up at West Bay?
Did you build your toolbox as well?


----------



## Susquatch (May 3, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> West Bay



West Bay where?


----------



## YotaBota (May 3, 2022)

Victoria BC


----------



## DaveMc (May 3, 2022)

140mower said:


> Very nice work, beyond that, I am speechless.  Very nice.


Thank you Don, I am delighted to hear that, especially on this forum. I feel a little out of my depth here as I am not much of a machinist.





YotaBota said:


> Beautiful models.
> Is that the "Pangea" that is/was tied up at West Bay?
> Did you build your toolbox as well?


Hi Mike

West Bay Marina was home for thirty years. Sold Pangea to a sailor in Sydney who plans to do what we never quite managed, take her 
offshore where she belongs. 
The toolbox was a gift from a fellow Harbour Ferry driver whose brother in Florida built it and left it to him when he died.
If you are familiar with the boat we may have crossed paths at some time or know people in common.
I am an outside security guard Monday to Thursday afternoons at the Ministry of Health if you are ever in the neighborhood.


----------



## DPittman (May 3, 2022)

DaveMc said:


> I feel a little out of my depth here as I am not much of a machinist.


You sir are MORE than a machinist, you are also a fine Craftsman that has produced some exquisite work with limited resources of space and machinery.  Top honors for certain.


----------



## DaveMc (May 3, 2022)

Hey thanks DPittman! What's your first name?


----------



## YotaBota (May 3, 2022)

DaveMc said:


> we may have crossed paths



About 20 ish years ago we had a green 25' Bayfield in the marina and we chatted about Pangea and stuff a couple of times. Small world.


----------



## DPittman (May 3, 2022)

DaveMc said:


> Hey thanks DPittman! What's your first name?


Don . ( I'm not sure why I thought I had to abbreviate that to D.)


----------

